# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Hormonen

## spinfreak

beste leontien,
ik wil graag een bevestiging van mijn gevolgtrekking met betrekking tot de mannelijk en vrouwelijke hormonen, beide bezitten oestrogenen en testosteron, echter vrouwen maken meer oestrogenen aan en mannen meer testosteron
wat is er nu aan de hand:
- vrouwen hebben meer kans op borstkanker en mannen meer kans op, juist ja, prostaatkanker 
volgens onderzoekingen;
verkleint testosteron de kans op borstkanker en verkleint oestrogeen de kans op prostaatkanker

vrouwen in de overgang gebruiken vaak aanvullende oestrogeen verhogende middelen, waarbij diverse artsen wijzen op de nadelige gevolgen van eventuele verhoogde kans op borstkanker....................................... ......

in bv china komt onder de mannelijke bevolking bijna geen prostaatkanker voor, omdat daar de mannen productengebruiken (voedsel) met oestrogeen nuttigen

nu mijn conclusie: waarom niet met gebruik van oestrogeen en testosteron aanmoedigen bij zowel de vrouwen als de mannen, boven de 50+, omdat dan de aanmaak van de hormonen afneemt,
en gebruik dan de phyto-oestrogeen en testosteron

volgens mij is mijn conclusie correct, echter is nog door niemand bevestigd, positief of negatief

mijn vraag nu, kunt jij mij een antwoord geven????
ik hoor van je
groetjes
rob kerkhofs

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rob,

Bedoel je dat vrouwen meer testosteron moeten nemen en mannen meer oestrogeen?
Heb je deze vraag al voorgelegd bij je huisarts of bij een endocrinoloog?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## spinfreak

> Hallo Rob,
> 
> Bedoel je dat vrouwen meer testosteron moeten nemen en mannen meer oestrogeen?
> Heb je deze vraag al voorgelegd bij je huisarts of bij een endocrinoloog?
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


beste Luuss,

dat bedoel ik inderdaad, omdat testosteron de kans op borstkanker verkleind en oestrogeen de kans op prostaatkanker verkleind
ik heb die vraag niet voorgelegd bij mijn huisarts of elders, omdat ik ervan uitging dat jullie die vraag misschien ook kunnen beantwoorden

gr. rob

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rob,

Mannen en vrouwen hebben altijd al testosteron, oestrogeen etc in hun lichaam omdat we dat nodig zijn voor bepaalde lichaamsfuncties, alleen vrouwen krijgen als ze ouder worden en met name na hun overgang meer testosteron en mannen krijgen als ze ouder worden meer oestrogeen vanuit hunzelf. 
Als het beter was geweest dat het anders was, had moeder natuur dat wel geevolueerd of dan had een God wel gezorgd dat het anders was, lijkt me zo.

"Als mannen verouderen, neemt het 'mannelijke' hormoon testosteron in hun lichaam af en stijgt de productie van het 'vrouwelijke' oestrogeen. Dit zorgt ervoor dat ze meer risico lopen op hartziekten en ze een bierbuikje kweken op middelbare leeftijd. Slechts weinig artsen weten dit, zo worden mannen, in tegenstelling tot vrouwen, zelden behandeld voor hun hormonale evenwicht."
_(Bron: http://www.goedgevoel.be/gg/nl/213/H...de-jaren.dhtml)_

Ik denk dat er betere manieren zijn om bepaalde ziekten te voorkomen, ons lichaam regelt zelf de hormonen zoals het nodig is voor betreffende lichaam/leeftijd en het produceren van oestrogeen/testosteron is moeilijk en om het preventief te gebruiken is denk ik te kostbaar, dus blijven medici en de farmeutische industrie liever behandelen...

Een daadwerkelijk antwoord kan ik niet geven, maar ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan mijn gedachten en info  :Wink: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

